# FW Puffers



## Nicole44 (Oct 17, 2012)

Can I have a list?
I really do like puffers, but I like community tanks more.. Are there any fw puffers that can live in big community tanks?


----------



## Brian757 (Sep 24, 2012)

FW Puffers, well any puffer for this matter will be somewhat aggressive. You could go with a dwarf puffer setup and have maybe 2-3 of them. Although, my favorite is a Figure 8 puffer or the Fugu, although they get big. The way puffers work, if there is a significantly smaller fish in the tank, its puffer food. They get aggressive when they get older. If I were to get one, I would keep it alone.

You could always run an aggressive tank, buy a Fugu puffer, wait for the puffer to get older/bigger and then buy an arowana and a gar. Haha, but good luck cleaning the tank!


----------



## tantanL (Oct 17, 2012)

try the south american puffers! I have 2 and they seem to be doing great with my 3 platys and 1 pleco. They have not nipped at each other or at anyone at all. Super friendly and cute. I was a skeptic too but now I believe these SAP puffers truly are community-friendly

check the link out on them Keeping the South American Puffer | Suite101

Stan


----------

